# Laserdrucker kaufen

## jodel

Hi

Ich plane einen kompakten S/W Laserdrucker zu kaufen, in der 100 Euro Klasse. Welche Marke oder welches Modell ist da empfehlenswert, besonders natürlich im Hinblick auf die Treiberunterstützung (gerne Open Source Treiber) ?

Danke

----------

## slick

Was verstehst du unter kompakt? Also ich habe mal einen alten HP Laserjet 1100 geschenkt bekommen. Läuft problemlos am Parallelport. Die cups Einrichtung ist mit den richtigen Paketen nur "Durchklicken" in 2 Minuten. Die Toner-Kassetten sind auch als Refill zu bekommen (~30 EUR) und solange deren Qualität stimmt, ist auch der Ausdruck perfekt. Für den Hausgebrauch reicht mir das völlig. Solange man nicht den allerschnellsten/allerneuesten Drucker braucht spart man mit solch älteren Geräten (die sicher günstig bei ebay & co zu haben sind) sicher einiges.

http://www.openprinting.org/printers ist dir bekannt?

----------

## ScytheMan

ich hab hier nen brother hl-2150n

usb geräten trau ich nicht, lieber was netzwerkfähiges. 

mit cups gings ganz gut das zu konfigurieren.

leider hab ich keinen duplex drucker :/ (dem trauer ich bisschen nach)

----------

## Finswimmer

OKI B410d gibt es auch als 410dn, dann ist er Netzwerkfähig.

D steht für Duplex.

Tut das, was er soll.

----------

## jodel

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> ich hab hier nen brother hl-2150n
> 
> 

 

ich hab mal nachgesehen, dein Modell ist jetzt nicht speziell in der Liste der unterstützten Drucker auf cups.org

Also müssten auch verwandte Modelle, die nicht aufgeführt sind, laufen.

Vielleicht kauf ich dann einen HP, die scheinen von cups ziemlich gut unterstützt zu werden.

----------

## ScytheMan

für hp solltest du hier schauen: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html

brother stellt zwar keine opensource treiber, aber closed source für linux.

----------

## l3u

Ich kann grundsätzlich die Laserdrucker von Brother empfehlen. Hab ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht!

----------

## franzf

Wir haben hier auch den Brother HL2150N. Konfiguration lief über ein ppd (AFAIR war das von openprinting.org, einfach nach cups+Druckername googlen).

Vorher wars der HL-2030, und auch der hat nie Probleme verursacht (Bis die Plastiktrommel den Geist aufgegeben hat).

----------

## musv

Hab mir vor kurzem einen Samsung-CLP315w geleistet. w = Mit WLAN- und Ethernetanschluss. Hat mich 185 Eus bei alekta.de gekostet. Ohne Netzwerkanschluss, d.h. nur mit USB kostet das Ding noch 144 Euro. 

Dafür bekommst du den derzeit günstigsten Farblaserdrucker. Fotopapier hab ich noch nicht getestet. Auf normalem Papier sehen die Fotos nicht wirklich wie Fotos aus (kräftige Farben fehlen etwas). Insgesamt bin ich mit dem Teil aber mehr als zufrieden.

Beim Treiber hast die Wahl zwischen Closed-Source von Samsung oder OpenSource. Der Originaltreiber von Samsung soll in der Qualität um einiges besser sein. Hab ich auch im Einsatz.

----------

## manuels

Kann die Meinung zum CLP 315 bestätigen.

Fotos hab ich auch noch nicht gedruckt, aber sonst ist das Ding ne runde Sache.

----------

